# Comparing Points Clubs (Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Disney, etc.)



## wyatt-wyatt

Has anyone ever written an article comparing & contrasting the major points-based vacation clubs?  (i.e. Marriott vs. Hilton vs. Hyatt vs. Disney vs. Wyndham, etc.).

I'm sure different vacation clubs are known (or at least stereotyped) for having different strengths & weaknesses concerning the major attributes of timeshares, such as:

(1) Annual maintenance cost

(2) Luxuriousness/pleasantness/functionality of units (including whether they contain full kitchens, etc.)

(3) Variety of destinations

(4) Ease of booking at preferred times of year

(5) General friendliness & integrity toward owners


I don't have the time or ability to attend timeshare presentations for every major club (I would of course likely buy re-sale), but I would be interested to get a picture of how the major clubs are different, so that I can decide which 1 or 2 clubs I should research more (and potentially visit).  If someone was going to score each club in the 5 categories above, is there one that excels in all?  Or are clubs strong in different areas?

Thanks for any advice you can provide.

Ben


----------



## ronparise

I havent  seen such a study. and Im not sure Id  be interested even if such a study existed, except in an academic way

I dont know much about any of the systems except Wyndham, but I think you can learn plenty right here on TUG..each of the systems you mention have, I think, a section of TUG devoted to them and "stickies" that go into some depth on each one

When I decided to buy Wyndham I started the decision process by knowing where I wanted to vacation....once I confirmed that Wyndham has lots of properties within a days drive of my home, everything from the beach, to the mountains to quaint small towns to big cities and that they allowed less than a full week reservations, and that I could do it for under $100 a night. I was pretty much sold. When I learned that they were the only system that had resorts in Washington DC and San Francisco, I did the deal

You will have a different set of things important to you. Know those things and then start shopping..Im guessing your criteria will lead you to a different system than mine. Denise will probably post her list of questions for someone in your position...your answers will lead you to the right system


----------



## Gophesjo

I agree with Ron - for most people, location, location, location is the key when it comes to all real estate, even time shares.


----------



## pedro47

Timeshare is not true real estate. Go to e-bay and look at how many t/s owners are trying to give their timeshare away or sell it for just one dollar.

Even some t/s developers will not take a t/s back.


----------



## Gophesjo

If timeshares are not real estate, I guess I never have to pay a real estate tax, or a recording fee, relative to my timeshare interests again - is that what you are saying Pedro?  Should I then send those bills to you when they come so that you can tell the governmental agencies involved that I don't have to pay them?

A timeshare interest is most often real estate, but it is not good/helpful to consider it as a real estate INVESTMENT.  And so, as I said, the attractiveness of the location - including those locations deeded over to trusts in which I therefore have a real-property-connected ownership interest - is most often a primary determining factor relative to how I value that location/real estate.


----------



## DeniseM

Ben - At the top of the Starwood forum, there is an FAQ that should answer most of your questions about Starwood (Westin/Sheraton/Harborside.)  Other forums have similar info. posted at the top of each forum.

Here are some questions to help you narrow things down - you can click the quote button and answer them if you want to:

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4) How many people do you usually travel with?
5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 
9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## bdh

DeniseM said:


> At the top of the Starwood forum, there is an FAQ that should answer most of your questions about Starwood (Westin/Sheraton/Harborside.)  Other forums have similar info. posted at the top of each forum.



While not a very scientific study/article, there's an opinion poll of the 4 hotel based systems here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34031

Poll was started in 2006 and hasn't had any action in over a year - but it's a place to start reading/collecting info.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt

Hmmm, so I read through the linked thread, but there didn't seem to be a consensus.  Is the correct conclusion that there is now consensus among the Tug community concerning the leading/top hotel-based points timeshare network?  Or is there in fact a prevailing consensus/stereotype, even if many disagree with it?

One thing that popped out was that although few rated Hilton the highest all-around, many people who were buying resale liked it because many of the other hotel chains discriminate against resale owners by preventing them from converting excess points to hotel rewards points.  Since I would be buying re-sale, this is of interest if its an important difference.


----------



## Bill4728

wyatt-wyatt said:


> Hmmm, so I read through the linked thread, but there didn't seem to be a consensus.  Is the correct conclusion that there is now consensus among the Tug community concerning the leading/top hotel-based points timeshare network?  Or is there in fact a prevailing consensus/stereotype, even if many disagree with it?x


Because there are so many factors in what makes the best TS point system there will never be a consensus. 






> One thing that popped out was that although few rated Hilton the highest all-around, many people who were buying resale liked it because many of the other hotel chains discriminate against resale owners by preventing them from converting excess points to hotel rewards points.  Since I would be buying re-sale, this is of interest if its an important difference.


I don't agree. Yes hilton lets resale owners use their pts toward hotel pts but that is a very small factor for most people. Hilton is given high marks because they treat resale owners with the same respect and rules that they treat the developer bought owners ( except for a few small things) 

Some point systems treat their resale owners very poorly and other systems treat resale owners very well. Many systems make finding out which they are very difficult. 

Good luck


----------



## geekette

As Bill pointed out, there will never be consensus.  

We all are different in myriad ways and it would be unlikely that what is best for me is best for you.  For example, you don't even mention Bluegreen in your initial points comparison query, so already I know you probably won't find it to be best for you but it's best for me.  My analysis of why it works well for me is likely useless to you.  

Don't attempt to follow any herd on this, look into best fit for you.


----------



## Ridewithme38

Wyndham is above and beyond ANY of those other hotel based Timeshares... Sure some of them may have nicer rooms and more ammenities then Wyndham ....But in the end, Wyndham inventory is Hundreds of times bigger then any of the other systems and i don't care how nice the rooms are if you can't find a place where you want to go...

This is why wyndham is beyond compare, because if you want to go somewhere...Wyndham has a Timeshare there and what else really matters??...No other TS system can say that(Beyond RCI and II)  This is why Wyndham is above any beyond ANY other system currently available


----------



## geekette

> This is why Wyndham is above any beyond ANY other system currently available


For You.  

Appreciate your proving my point.


----------



## ronparise

wyatt-wyatt said:


> Hmmm, so I read through the linked thread, but there didn't seem to be a consensus.  Is the correct conclusion that there is now consensus among the Tug community concerning the leading/top hotel-based points timeshare network?  Or is there in fact a prevailing consensus/stereotype, even if many disagree with it?
> 
> One thing that popped out was that although few rated Hilton the highest all-around, many people who were buying resale liked it because many of the other hotel chains discriminate against resale owners by preventing them from converting excess points to hotel rewards points.  Since I would be buying re-sale, this is of interest if its an important difference.



There will never be a consensus. so dont try.We are too different in our needs and wants and what works for me may not work for you

Instead of looking for a consensus, take the time to define your own needs and wants, and then we may be able to help you find whats best for you


----------



## Ridewithme38

geekette said:


> For You.
> 
> Appreciate your proving my point.



Thats true, i guess some people like paying extra to join RCI and II so that they can stay in more then the 7-8 resorts in their mini-system


----------



## momeason

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thats true, i guess some people like paying extra to join RCI and II so that they can stay in more then the 7-8 resorts in their mini-system



Many of the hotel systems, including Wyndham, the II or RCI membership is included, not extra.
That would be a factor to consider..which systems make you buy your own membership. Also trading in II has been very good to me, a flexible traveler, so that is another factor to consider. Learn about the exchange options..know when you want to travel.


----------

